# Perception Prodigy vs. Potomac 100



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Last year I purchased a used Perception Prodigy 10 for my wife and I'm thinking about getting a Potomac 100 or 120 from Dick's Sporting Goods for myself this year. Does anyone have any idea how the Potomac compares with the Prodigy in terms of handling/stability/tracking/overall quality or any other pros & cons?

The kayak will be used almost exclusively on calm water for no more than a few hours at a time just to get out for fun. I might fish from it if I'm so inspired. I won't be using it for lengthy multi-day trips.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out the Wilderness Systems Pungo Series. I bought two 120's with the new style hatches and dash boards. Love em!


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Spend a little more money and get a yak with a good seating system. Perception offers a better seat than a Pelican boat. I love my Pungo 120 seat. Lots of seat adjustments that make it comfortable for hours. Call X-Riders in Jackson for a quote. I bought mine way under MSRP!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks for the tip on X-Riders. I will give them a call.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Ask for Dan, he owns the place.


----------

